# Seiko Sumo Mini Review



## robzilla (Jun 17, 2006)

I wanted to write a review and post pics on the watch but my 3-month old takes most of my time and new watch money:-( . Still though she is worth it! 

I have had my Seiko Sumo for a couple of weeks. I pre-ordered from Seiya-san. I can say it is one of the best watches I have ever owned. The price of the watch makes it in my opinion also one of the best buys I have ever owned! Seiya san was steller and service and delivery were excellent and fast. 

I have owned many very expensive dive watches including the Seiko Marine Master. This watch would compete well with any of them. To me the Seiko Marine Master is the definitive dive watch and if I would have been able to aford to keep it I would still own it. 

The Seiko Sumo is one of those watches that is so impressive any complaints or design preferences are just minor wishes. I wish it looked more like this, etc. Considering the cost of the watch I can honestly say you will not find another watch as well made with as much bang for the buck as this watch has. This is one of those rare cases where you ask how can they do it? I will try to give a brief review of the Sumo and it differences and similarities to its $1200 more expensive brother. If you like dive watches and yu do not own it yet all I can say is why? 

The Sumo has many style similarities to the MM and also many diferences. The styling differences I mostly like better on the MM. For example the dial is the same except for the hands and markers. The dial is the same. The markers are silver and luminous is painted perfectly on top which resembles the large filled or encased MM markers. I prefer the MM markers but the Sumo does have a very nice look. The hands of the MM are simply awesome and unique. The hands on the Sumo are very big and I think larger than the MM which makes reading the watch very easy. Also the luminous fill on the hands is perfect. I have had many watches (Seiko's included) where the fill is not even and there are dark spots or lines. This is not so with the Sumo. The Lume is awesome. The flat black dial is very nice and again akin to the MM with less writing which I prefer. 

THE CASE: of the MM and Sumo are the same with some aesthetic differences. The Sumo has the bezel obscurred by the side of the case. The bezel is completely visable where the lugs are. This means there is a limited area to grab the bezel. Personally, I do not like this. I would have preferred the bezel to be completely unobscurred like the MM. Guess Seiko felt a need to diferentiate the watches here. This is a personal design preference for me. I still like the case a lot. The quality and finish is amazing for the price and is as others have said both brushed and polished with more polished area visable. Still the lugs have a good area of brushed surface not to make it look to flashy. The lugs are also different than the MM. Again, I prefer the MM lugs but the Sumo is still very nice. 

THE BEZEL: is huge. The bezel is very solid and well made. It clicks very smoothly and tighter than the normal Seiko divers. The 12 o'clock luminous dot is huge and lights up very brightly. I like the style of the numbers. It has a mat finish and I would have preferred the glossy look of the MM but still very nice. The bezel has a very slight angled edge on the inner side. The feel of the bezel is of the highest quality I have seen of any dive watch at any price. I only prefer the MM a little more. 

THE CROWN: is huge and scalloped and signed. Very nice crown although I like the toolish unsigned crown of the MM. Some will prefer the Sumo and some the MM. The Sumo looks more expensively finished though. A little rough screwing the crown in and opening. 

THE CRYSTAL: is Seiko's Hardlex and is flush with the bezel. Unlike the MM which has the crystal counter sunk. I am a little worried about scratches. The crystal is very slightly domed which is a nice touch. There is no ar coating but the dial is easily read with the crystal. A nice touch though I would have preffered a sapphire crystal or counter sunk like the MM.

THE CASE BACK: is another very nice feature of the watch. I would say the case back is one of the nicest I have seen on a Seiko Diver. The wave logo is very well done and very prominent. The etched writting is very clear. 

THE BAND: is very similar in look to the MM with again some minor design differences. I like the band of the MM better but I have to say for the Money the Sumo is blowing away anything even close in its price range. I have seen watches costing way over double with bands not as well made! The end links are solid which in my opinion is a very nice detail. The links are mostly brushed with some polished highlights and thick enough to offset the case. The band is well finished and very comfortable. The case has drilled holes in the lugs so if you wanted to change the band it is easier to do. I hate cases where there are no drilled holes, scratches anyone!? The clasp is both nice and not so nice. I know a lot of people love this clasp. My only problem is the divers extension. I do not like the design of it. Makes the clasp very long. That said in function it is fine. I would have prefered the MM clasp but I know I can't have everything. 

Accuracy: The 6R15 seems to be more accurate than many of the ETA 2824 based watches I have owned. In about two weeks it lost a minute. Which breaks down to about -4 seconds a day out of the box. We will see in a few months how it breaks in. So far very nice! 


Conclusion: The Sumo is one of those rare watches. It is a pleasure to wear. Has an incredible wrist presence. This is without a doubt the most comfortable watch I have ever worn. I did not expect this. My MM was comfortable but over time its weight made it uncomfortable for me. Also adjusting the size on a metal link band is always difficult. This watch is the most comfortable watch I have ever owned despite it huge size and metal bracelet. The value this watch represents is simply not found in any other dive watch I have seen. The quality of the fit and finish is amazing and looks much closer to a thousand dollar watch than a four hundred dollar watch. The accuracy seems as good and better than any of the un-adjusted ETA 2824 watches I have ever owned. 

I can sum up my experience in two words, buy it!!

Robzilla

I now own the blue model which I got from Katsu san with the 6r15b movement. I like it more than the original one I bought when I wrote this review!


----------



## RapidMongman (Jan 14, 2008)

As i am considering my next purchase this is a very good pointer - No too sure about owning two Auto's though (messing around keeping em running/accurate etc etc).

Thanks.


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Great review for what sounds like a great watch... time to post some PICS!!


----------



## Hersh (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice review Rob and definitely post some pics when you have time.


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

The review is about a year old. Everything he says about the watch is true though, although it is not a substitute for the Marinemaster.


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Eric L. said:


> The review is about a year old. Everything he says about the watch is true though, although it is not a substitute for the Marinemaster.


Yeah, just realized that...LOL

As far as the marinemaster, I believe they shoudl get their own section on WUS.


----------



## ABEX (Apr 7, 2008)

_Enjoyable review thank you._


----------



## flipangle (Mar 18, 2008)

Great review.


----------



## Eleventh Hour (Feb 26, 2008)

deepcdvr said:


> Great review for what sounds like a great watch... time to post some PICS!!


I agree 100%... I love my sumo but I wish Seiko made them with 22mm lugs.....:think:


----------



## sierra950 (Jul 23, 2008)

What kind of rubber strap is this? It looks great on the Sumo...


----------



## mcop10 (Sep 6, 2007)

That is a Sinn rubber strap. I belive it was the Dive forum that had a thread called Sinfully Sumo that had more pics.



sierra950 said:


> What kind of rubber strap is this? It looks great on the Sumo...


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

I love this watch, but the only negative is the crystal. I have scratched the living crap out of it. Normally it wouldn't bother me, but the Sumo is the last watch I bought and the two before that had sapphires. I'll be switching my crystal out for a sapphire at some point.


----------



## suitekids (Sep 27, 2008)

Pass


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

This is a great review, Rob. I am new to Seikos, and I'm actually currently deciding between the Sumo, the Tuna can, or the SKX007. Any thoughts on which one I should get first?


----------



## anjasola (Jul 21, 2008)

Great watch, here it is on the *CHRONISSIMO by Di-Modell *strap.


----------

